# Alaska



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

If you wont to find fishing Heaven on earth go to seward Alaska around June, Salmon running Giant Kings and oooh so tasty. They will not bite on anything so they use giant leaded for weight treble hooks to snag em. If you ever get a chance ya gotta go its well like yer dreaming I mean it!!


----------



## Skavenger (Nov 18, 2005)

SO thats a great way to spend a vacation in a JAIL that you've never been to.....Snaging fish with A GIANT TREBBLE HOOK IS ILLEGAL.....PLEASE dont be doing this in Alaska. Thats not fishing.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

What kind of fly would that be? A lead sammitch? 

Sounded kinda suspect. :-?


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

They stock those kings in Seward and it's the worse place in the state for kings that's why they let the tourist SNAG them there. If you want to do some real king fishing get in the rivers; thats really fun.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

i hit a pink salmon run just right with my family ,it was alot of fun snagging it was in hope


----------



## DOGKILLR (Oct 9, 2006)

Alaska is a fine place to fish. Took my father up there two summers ago for his 70th birthday to Pybus Point Lodge and we caught a bunch of halibut. I live in NC and go to the coast fishing for tuna, wahoo, mahi mahi all the time and it just doesn't compare to Alaska's fisherie. Going back sometime.


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

I am looking at going up to Alaska with a 3 others for some halibut fishing, what are some of the do's and don'ts along with what areas, or guides to look at? Any information would be great,

Thanks in advance.

T


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> Skavenger Posted: Fri Feb 03, 2006 8:31 pm
> SO thats a great way to spend a vacation in a JAIL that you've never been to.....Snaging fish with A GIANT TREBBLE HOOK IS ILLEGAL.....PLEASE dont be doing this in Alaska. Thats not fishing.


Well, not all fish. Ever heard of paddle fish?...


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Duckslayer100 said:


> > Skavenger Posted: Fri Feb 03, 2006 8:31 pm
> > SO thats a great way to spend a vacation in a JAIL that you've never been to.....Snaging fish with A GIANT TREBBLE HOOK IS ILLEGAL.....PLEASE dont be doing this in Alaska. Thats not fishing.
> 
> 
> Well, not all fish. Ever heard of paddle fish?...


Skavenger...i hope that he's talking about snagging sockeyes cuz you can do that.....but you gotta snag them in the mouth....


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Guys,

There are a couple of artificial runs in Alaska, like bear killer said. The fish and game stocks a waterfall. It is impossible for the salmon to run up the waterfall.

It's a gift to the sportsman from the F & G. I really had fun when I did it closest thing to paddlefishing in AK.

Was completely spooled once, never saw the fish. Also snagged a Wolf Eel it made me wish I had a 10' rod. Luckily he shook off, but my hands didn't go in the water for a couple of min.

If you have a King stamp and fishing licence it is very much legal. I wouldn't travel to alaska just to snag kings in Sewart but i had a blast without a boat just a rod reel.

Norm


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Turner

I am looking at going up to Alaska with a 3 others for some halibut fishing, what are some of the do's and don'ts along with what areas, or guides to look at? Any information would be great,

Thanks in advance.

T

http://www.casadekings.com/salmon_fishing.htm

I went here last summer and had a blast. the guides are really nice and work very hard. I caught a 115 pound halibut that took just a little over an hour to get it in.


----------



## Tyrant (Mar 24, 2008)

Turner let your fingers do the walking !!!

Homer, Valdez, Seward, Deep Creek, Whittier.....

Those are the most popular easy to drive to places to charter out of.

Many things to take into perspective.

Tide change = slack is the best time to fish IMHO
depth of water- deep water = heavy weight & sucking very much bad
how big of boat the outfit is running " how salty are you "
Time of year = sunscreen or rainclothes ??

I have a good friend that runs a boat out of Deep Creek. Last time I fished out of Deep Creek I was with a different Capt. we caught a bunch of little dog sharks PIA ! in about 250' water with 2# weights it sucked.

My wife did catch a 155# halibut though. Mine was only 40 so you could imagine she is the expert.

Here is a video from my buddys boat. If you P.M. me I will get you his contact number.

http://s134.photobucket.com/albums/q120 ... lights.flv

He is origanally from WIS. but I wouldn't hold that against him !!

Norm


----------

